# Does anyone know about computers?



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Hoping someone can help me.

I have lost my shutdown button and restart button on my start menu (I have windows 7) 

I have gone to properities to see if I could change it but it is only giving me the options of lock or log off

I have no idea how it changed or when

Thanks in advance

x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Go to System > administration > login window and make sure that on the local tab, Menu bar show actions menu is checked


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm probably being really dim but I can't find the login window sorry


----------

